# input needed



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

To those who are lucky enough to have a finished theater room is there any place you regret not running line voltage or cat5/6 to. I am ready to seal up the walls and wanted input before it becomes much more difficult. I have conduit ran to projector location along with 7 speaker locations and 2 sub locations. I have power bridges to projector and both sub locations along with outlets every 5ft per Illinois rules. I also ran power and data to both sides of my screen location for a CIH masking screen. I plan on using control4 to control everything and I am under the impression that the wall switches from control4 are wireless.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the only wire I didn't pull was front height channels. But then again, I don't anticiapte using them so no big deal. If I had to do it over again I would bury the wire in the wall just in case. Did you wire your riser for buttkickers?


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I have not wired the riser for buttkickers thats just a 2 conductor speaker wire right


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

showcattleguy said:


> I have not wired the riser for buttkickers thats just a 2 conductor speaker wire right


Yes.

I would have made sure to run two cat6 lines to my riser - at some point, I might like to try my xbox in that room. It would have been nice to set up one of the HDMI converters from Monoprice to allow me to put the xbox near where I am sitting. Now, I probably have to do it into the closet....

Also, I wired 5 different locations for subs - 4 of which are set up to be either passive or powered.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm still in the process but I have had to rewire some items along the way. You probably already thought of these....

"conduit ran to projector" - I ran an extra cat 5 so I could have IR over cat5 with an IR blaster. I do not want to point the remote at the projector for the master blu ray button.

Power to projector - seams like something no one would forget but somehow I did.

one way 75 ft hdmi back to avr from behind front false wall for temporary xbox, wii or whatever, if you 
have separate media closet or rack. Ive used this several times now.

power receptacle for charging remote / ipad/ etc in a good location so that you will not have a cord on the ground

you mentioned "power bridges", on an off topic consider a whole home power surge for your panel if you have an extra 2 slots. it costs $45 and keeps items in the panel from affecting each other from lightning.

power to the middle of the room if possible right behind seating on a dedicated circuit.

cat 5 to locations where you might want the control 4 screen located on the wall. Add an dead power cable there as well to power a 7 in screen that isn't POE. you can run the other end to a socket and not terminate. If you ever need you can connect. 

Add an extra Cat5 somewhere in the room for a POE wifi extender.

Add an extra Cat6 somewhere to laugh at the CAT5 due to its data rates.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I can probably look this up but how many buttkickers can a guy run in series before he needs to run another wire which I guess really doesnt matter if I am just going to run conduit. Also is there really any need to run for a subwoofer in more than 2 locations I just did front left and front right as I have no room in the back


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

How many butts do you need to kick? I once tried to kick butt in parallel but was unsuccessful. I found kicking butts is best done in series with a big break in between. 

Are you running a false front wall? I don't have a dedicated sub so I ran an LFE wire across the front to cover a sub in the left, right, mid left, mid right, etc. don't forget you will need power.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

7 butts to kick one row of 4 and one row of 3


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry for the double post just realized you had a two part question. I do not have a false front wall I just ran smurf from my rack area to each of the front quarter points for my two subs plus a smurf for each of the 7 channels I plan to use. For power I have power bridges that go to the rack location with a recessed male end so I can plug everything into my furman power conditioner. I have 4 20 amp circuits at the rack location. Also to those who have buttkickers are they worth the $$? Does it really add to the experience? I am almost positive the wife would hate it but I think the idea sounds kinda cool.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

showcattleguy said:


> Sorry for the double post just realized you had a two part question. I do not have a false front wall I just ran smurf from my rack area to each of the front quarter points for my two subs plus a smurf for each of the 7 channels I plan to use. For power I have power bridges that go to the rack location with a recessed male end so I can plug everything into my furman power conditioner. I have 4 20 amp circuits at the rack location. Also to those who have buttkickers are they worth the $$? Does it really add to the experience? I am almost positive the wife would hate it but I think the idea sounds kinda cool.


Every thread I have read where someone added the kickers has liked the effect - I have not seen one where they removed them.

IIRC, you can run 4 kickers from one of their amps. I think I still have the wiring diagram they sent me when I asked about it. It is just a matter of where I stuck it....lddude: I am pretty sure they were wired in series.

And, two of my sub locations are mid side walls - after moving subs around a bit, I found my best response was with one in front and one on the side wall.


----------

